# Will tossing and turning in bed harm the baby???



## Second_Bump

hiya as you all are most probably experiencing ive been finding it hard to sleep at night and this results in me throwing myself into different positions to get to sleep... from one to to another then laying on my back then all over again.... could this be harming the baby do you think?????? :wacko:


----------



## mummaofthree

dya know what i thought the same thing... i dived into bed the other night and landed partly on my stomach..... and i thought s*** that wasnt good...... :/

i dunno tho... i think bubbas quite protected in there... i still lay on my stomach so im sure shes ok... x


----------



## Second_Bump

wow your quick at this :) was wondering maybe i might be twisting her neck or something going from one side to another???????? xxx


----------



## mummaofthree

ive been up since 4.41am !!! its practicly lunch time lol course im quick lol x


----------



## philly1982

I dunno about hurting the baby but if i turn quickly in bed it hurts me :-(. xxx


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

No, ive done it all the way throughout. I also am a high-risk pregnancy. Tossing and turning cannot harm the baby sounds strange but, there still well protected by fluid in there.... I have excessive fluid ( polyh ) and she just moves whichever way i go...which is so uncomfy cause i can feel her back whichever way she slides lol. x


----------



## LesleyP

I really don't think it would affect the baby, they are pretty protected in there. Don't forget us women have been having babies for years and years - I'm sure if it was an issue we'd be warned about it. Xx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

No i dont think so hun, baby is well protected in there xxxxx


----------



## brownlieB

As horrible as it may sound i'm glad someone else spends all night tossing and turning too, coz i was starting to think it was just me!! 

No one told me bout this part, I just can't get comfy:nope: i've tried pregnancy pillows, but that feels like the baby is being squished too high inside, i've tried nothing under my tummy, but that feels like my insides are being dragged down, I can't sleep on my back i end up struggling for breath, and it feels like someone is standing on my stomach from the weight of the baby, and if i sleep on my sides for too long i end up getting cramp too.:cry:

Oh for a good night sleep, even when i've given birth it still won't happen as baby will be here and i'm sure needing attention just as i get comfy :cloud9::sleep::cloud9::sleep::cloud9::sleep:


----------



## kerste

I toss n turn a lot too. I think it can damage our muscles etc because we're a lot less flexible. Babies are a lot more flexible e.g. if you drop them down the stairs it won't do them the same damage as it would do us - they're quite bouncy! 
I'm not advocating dropping a baby downstairs to test that notion tho!! It's not a good idea for anyone, any age! 
Think about how the midwife manipulates your stomach to feel where the baby is - that can seem quite severe at first but it doesn't do the baby any harm. I don't think tossing and turning at night can be any different to that really.


----------



## mummaofthree

or running up the stairs.... when i went for my 4d scan with my stomach the sonographer tried to get him to turn by jiggling my stomach... he said thats what its like when i run up the stairs ... baby didnt mind in the slightest... lol xx


----------



## mommy-in-june

I know what you mean... I often wonder if his little arm or foot happens to be trapped on the side where I'm laying, which makes me lean backward a little - just in case. :) But I think they are truly fine, or we'd be warned.


----------

